# Women and their kitties



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Lots of men name their penis. Do you have a name for your genitals?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think women do this, sorry.

But here's my 6 week old, Willow .


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I knew a man who called his penis dynomite. It had a short fuse, exploded too soon. Frustrated the wifey.

It was at least better than the man who named his the groundhog. Every time his wife's vagina appears, his penis goes back into hiding and hibernates.

Thanks, I am here all day!

I call mine the shaker, because it will nod its head and agree to anything as long as it is loved.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think women do this, sorry.
> 
> But here's my 6 week old, Willow .


Awww! Willow's a super-cutie! 

But I agree that naming doesn't seem to be something women do often. I don't have a name for mine, and I've never known a woman who did. I'm sure they're out there somewhere, but I think it's less common than the OP was likely hoping.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening
Showing yet again that the internet is for arguing with strangers and sharing pictures of kittens. :smile2:

To be clear, I very much like pictures of kittens....






SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think women do this, sorry.
> 
> But here's my 6 week old, Willow .


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

My Ex named her's Mrs. Friendly. I thought at the time it was just because she named mine Mr. Friendly. Sadly that was just a neat cover.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Thanks, I am here all day!


And don't forget to tip your waitress!:grin2: Loving your signature line!

I don't have a name for mine, either. Now, just for fun, I think I might. :smile2:


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Awww! Willow's a super-cutie!
> 
> But I agree that naming doesn't seem to be something women do often. I don't have a name for mine, and I've never known a woman who did. I'm sure they're out there somewhere, but I think it's less common than the OP was likely hoping.


No I wasn't hoping at all. Just curious. I've never heard of a woman naming her vagina.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think women do this, sorry.
> 
> But here's my 6 week old, Willow .


Better watch out for STR's kitty it has teeth and claws>


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Name your husband would probably not want you to name your vagina --- Sharon.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope, no name. Never thought to name it.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Tango in Triple Time said:


> Name your husband would probably not want you to name your vagina --- Sharon.


Was your whole purpose in starting this thread so that you could share this joke? :wink2:


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

No SeconTime it was not. Seriously just wondered.

Saw the thread on men's penis names and got curious.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

They should all be named Bieber.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Tango in Triple Time said:


> Lots of men name their penis. Do you have a name for your genitals?


Not particularly, it inherited MY name, and that is all. On another hand it is more baldheaded them my primary head.:wink2:


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Tango in Triple Time said:


> Name your husband would probably not want you to name your vagina --- Sharon.


If you are familiar with The Big Bang Theory you might remember a few episodes where Raj goes out with a woman who has extreme social anxiety. The actresses name is Kate Micucci and when she was a guest on Conan, she remarked that it was good that her parents didn't name her Sharon or Pat or Phyl (short for Phyllis?). Cute bit.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6C6CzEEKaXQ


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> And don't forget to tip your waitress!:grin2: Loving your signature line!
> 
> I don't have a name for mine, either. Now, just for fun, I think I might. :smile2:



I am hoping you name it The Venus Fly Trap, or The ripper! Trust me on this, men like putting their penis into dangerous places. It makes them feel vulnerable which I hear women like.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Aww I was hoping this thread was about real cats. lol.

Anyway, my vagina does have a name: Mrs. Drippy. 

Seems like I'm the only woman with a pet name.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

I just call it C*NT.


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------

